# How to factory reset Cisco 1700 Router



## Nickzy (Jun 21, 2010)

Hello guys! 
Im in the unfortunate situation, that im unable to reset 2 x Cisco 1700 Routers. :shadedshu

I've been through the guides at:

http://www.cisco.com/en/US/docs/routers/access/1700/1720/hardware/installation/guide/1720hig.html

And

http://www.cisco.com/en/US/products..._tech_note09186a00802017a1.shtml#instructions

And none of the guides, seems to help, as i can't make it respond  to the break commands i've been trying to send it.

Can anyone help me in this matter? 

-
Nickzy


----------



## arroyo (Jun 21, 2010)

http://www.ehow.com/how_4711281_reset-password-cisco-router.html

You must use rommon to reset to factory settings, then erase startup-config.


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Jun 25, 2010)

enable
erase start
reboot


----------



## IggSter (Jun 25, 2010)

Hopefully I can help you here....its a very common thing to happen.


First, I take it you dont know the passwords for console access or telnet/ssh?

I will assume that these devices belong to you.

step 1. Plug a cisco console cable into a serial port on your pc
step 2. Plug other end into Cisco console port
step 3. Using hyperterm or putty or similar connect to the serial port
step 4. boot router, and make sure you clearly can see the output (this confirms you have good serial comms)
step 5. if this fails, adjust the comm port settings (9600, 8,1,n are the default)
step 6. now you have to do the only hard part...send the break command:

Break command list: Break Commands

Go down the list and match your OS and SW and try the sequence suggested.

If this fails several times do what I do: Install putty (free) and then to send a break so you can get into rommom just hit "ctrl-a b".


----------



## isolaligree (Jun 30, 2010)

I would honestly consider picking up some Cisco books so you can understand how to configure your router and switch.  As you can assume, its not going to be a simple connect and go.  Also, what IOS are the routers and switch loaded with?


----------

